# What did Santa bring you?



## middie (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a bottle of perfume, a new griddle pan, a Paula Deen cookbook, and best of all... Sirius Sattelite radio ! Best Christmas I've had in years !


----------



## pdswife (Dec 25, 2008)

A Kindle
A bathrobe ( soft and dark fuzzy green)
A Better Homes and Garden Cook book
Chocolate
Bubble Bath
A humming bird x-mas decoration and a few snowmen ..one is a night light that was made wrong and will only plug in UPSIDE DOWN! Frosty looks a bit silly standing on his head
A New England cook book and Brown bread ( yummmmy!!!)
A beach bag filled with paper back books to read next time we go to Mexico ( oh please let it be soooon)
A sweater
and a few other odds and ends! Santa was a nice guy! ( so were mom and Paul and my aunts and my friends!)


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa knew I was an awfully good girl:
Clothes
Jewelry
Baking cookbooks
aforementioned copper jamming pot
yummy cookies
and a gift box from my secret santa that is running late due to very bad weather


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 25, 2008)

I actually got most of my Christmas gifts early because James was concerned about me (slippers, a foot-warmer/massager), and because I needed some things for jewelry-making (assorted tools).  Santa brought chocolate covered cherries and some other candy.  A friend gave "us" (me, lol) a cloth bag and the book "Mr. Food Cooks Like Mama."

Barbara


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 25, 2008)

As far as my gift giving the one gift I was sure was going to be a dud was the best one I gave. I almost did not give it because it was something I picked up and then thought the recipient must allready have being such a fan of the sports team the book was about but to the contrary it was a book he was despereately wanting to read so that was nice.  

On the receiving end..  I got a 9qt round le creuset dutch oven! This is the gift I am most excitred about I cannot wait to use it.  The office chili cookoff is coming up too,

My gift to myself is a griswold #12 skillet... I really cant justify this but I really wanted one.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 25, 2008)

You all got such wonderful gifts! I hope you all enjoy them to the fullest 

I received some nice ones as well.. some gift cards, a breadmaker that also makes baguettes and egg pasta, pyjamas bathrobe and slippers, odds and ends in my stocking (a cd, necklace, etc), two cat calenders, a popcorn maker (I have wanted one for sooo long!), a cheque from my grand papa..a few other things too 

It was so nice to have my Mom here for christmas.  My uncle also popped by. Tomorrow morning Nick's Mom and sister are coming by train. We have about 10 bottles of wine and so many different kinds of booze.... our bar is overflowing, we stacked stuff on top!


----------



## sattie (Dec 25, 2008)

Only the gifts my dear friends here at DC sent to me!!!


----------



## NAchef (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a number of things but I will tell you about this one that was too funny!!

My wife took the kids out shopping and my DD could not decide on what she wanted to get for me. My wife found a shirt she wanted to give to me but DD insisted she wanted to give it to me. 

It was from a new store that opened in town and it had a cool drawing along with a skull on the shirt. I wore it later in the day to her parents and when I took off my jacket my DW's sister gave me a funny look and asked why I was wearing that shirt.

The shirt is from "SRH" which I guess means "Supporting Radical Habits" some kinda pot smoker/druggy shirt. It was too funny and we made jokes about it all night. I told my wife she better drive home so "The Man" didnt give me any trouble. hahaha

All in all it was probably my funnest Christmas ever!  Hope you all had a great time too!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2008)

So far a gift basket from a loving lady here on DC, a beautiful jeweled and painted ornament and some body lotion.  Will open the rest of my gifts and my Secret Santa tomorrow night at my youngest brother's house when I have Christmas with him.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 25, 2008)

Lots of wonderful things from my parents, in-laws and siblings ... DH (the real santa) got me 2 new Pendleton wool jackets (the 49'er and a reversible one) and a new Coach bag but the best gift was from our niece who ventured out and purchased gifts for everyone on her own. I got a beautiful pair of silver earrings and she found a collectible Blazers 7-up bottle from their championship year for DH and from our nephew (who is 2), a glittered pinecone to hang on the tree next year.


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 26, 2008)

DW suprised me with a Cuisinart mandoline, which I promptly used to prepare potatoes for a casserole.  She also astounded me with a Rockler wood lathe and a set of Robert Sorby lathe tools!  I'll be spending lots more time in my woodworking shop from now on.  I replied with some jewelry she had been admiring and a couple of nice items from Coach.  Also a couple of collectable Coca Cola bottles to add to her considerable hoard, plus a flattened Coke bottle for the wall in her sewing room.  Best gifts for both of us were calls from the kids and grandkids.  Most precious gifts of all!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 26, 2008)

"_The Bread Baker's Apprentice", "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_" and a Cuisinart 3 cup mini food processor. 

Mine & DW's favorite gift was our eldest DD's engagement announcement. We have loved the guy from the first day she brought him around. Yep, Mama is a real happy camper (me too) because now she can start planning a wedding. There goes my retirement fund.


----------



## Toots (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a nice digital meat thermometer
stemless wine glasses
pastry bags and tips
fuzzy socks from Eddie Bauer
xmas ornaments
some cash
rather sexy Victoria Secret nightie (I asked for flannel PJ bottoms!)

It was a nice Christmas.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

I got some fuzzy socks and Ironman movie. I'm going today to get my 50' Panasonic, hehe.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 26, 2008)

"Big Lebowski" action figures!! (They are not DOLLS!) awesome!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2008)

a tom-tom gps, a n.j. devils fleece pullover, another zippered fleece, hand cranked (dynamo) flashlights, and a lot of chocolate.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 26, 2008)

I have an old school chum who I haven't actually SEEN sinc 1967......... we re-discovered each other at Classmates.com about a decade ago.  W usually exchange modest gifts,  via UPS (I'm on the east coast- he's on the west)  He's always been a thoughful gift giver, but this year he's outdone himself...........








twelve-year-old balsamic vinegar and DiBruno's Private Collection Fruttato Olive Oil 
The vinegar is AMAZING ! How will I ever go back to the "Neuvo" stuff ?


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 26, 2008)

Among the many things there were gift cards and I am going shopping today for some new kitchen items!


----------



## miniman (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a radio controlled alarm clock, some shirts, a nice big gardner's mug, a share in a bottle of wine, chocs & biscuits. My sister also gave DW and I a lovely long pewter dish, some flavoured oil, balsamic vinegar and some other cooking goodies.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 26, 2008)

A nice shirt, my Legion dues paid, a new case for my ipod and a bottle of Cognac.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2008)

DH gave me lots of kitchen stuff - he loves to benefit from my having these tools  A Le Creuset tagine and Moroccan cookbook, a Henckels santoku knife, and The America's Test Kitchen Family Cookbook: Featuring More Than 1,200 Kitchen-Tested Recipes. I may never need another cookbook  (Not!)

A bottle of olive oil/balsamic/herb dipping oil from my sister, gift basket of candies and cookies from my uncle, gift basket of coffees and cookies and a Ladder-Ball game (?!?) from my in-laws, gift certificate from my brother-in-law. A very nice Christmas this year.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2008)

buckytom said:


> a tom-tom gps...


We love our Tom-Tom!  The voice we use most often is a nice British lady, and we have named her Thomasina!

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Dec 26, 2008)

DH always prefers to buy his own Christmas gifts, so he bought himself a new tool cabinet for the shop and a food saver, which is for both of us. 
He gave me a lovely pair of earrings and cash to spend however I like.
My daughter gave me some Pampered Chef goodies...a stone bar pan, Rachel Ray silicone cooking utensils with a notch in the handle so they'll hang on the cooking pot, and a cool combination mitt/towel thing for taking hot dishes out of the oven. 
We're not finished yet...our other daughter and family are coming tomorrow.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 26, 2008)

I got the same thing I've been getting for the last several years:

Several Starbucks cards
underwear
T shirts
socks
more underwear
underwear
See's candies
underwear

And every year I buy roadfix a gift.  This year I got roadfix a mini-laptop.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Dec 26, 2008)

Penzeys Spices. I just can't get enough of thier blends.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> We love our Tom-Tom! The voice we use most often is a nice British lady, and we have named her Thomasina!
> 
> Barbara


 
i wonder if i can get james' voice on it.

"hey bucky, for good beef chow mein, turn right here!!!"


----------



## mikki (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a new digital camera, and two shirts.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

I HAVE MY PANASONIC 50"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOHOOO!!!
Watching Transformers again. Just isn't the same on the little one!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 26, 2008)

pdswife said:


> A Kindle



Let me know what you think of it, I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

Lefty...so for I love it!


----------



## Leolady (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a rare Kitchenaid mixer [in October].  

And I received a gift card, cash, and a Kitchenaid mouse pad.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2008)

I got just what I wanted:
1. a cheap hand mixer for when my KA Pro 6 quart 600 watt is "just a little too big"
2. a second set of the "spin and store" containers "as seen on TV".
3. A christmas rug to put on some of the bare floor which is patiently waiting for our new carpet after the flood
4. A fleece blanket to keep me warm when I am keeping my leg up and icing it.
5. A beautiful One of a kind Christmas ornament that can sit in its box on the table since we don't have a tree!
6. Candy....because who can't use that!
7. A set of four beautiful Laura Ashley Christmas dessert plates
8. The Top Chef and 3 other cookbooks to make up for the fact all mine are in storage
9. More to come when I can meet with my family and a couple of friends!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 26, 2008)

lots of great gifts, to be sure...but more importanty, I got a homeful of great guests and lots of new memories.  Santa brought me 5 pounds too...but I think I'm going to have to return that.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2008)

It's okay, Vera.  Thanks to the Flu Santa brought me I lost about 5 pounds and that is a gift in itself....you honestly don't have to return them!


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 26, 2008)

Quite a few things, but the most notable being an Audi R8.

Santa screwed up.  I was very naughty this year :P


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> We love our Tom-Tom!  The voice we use most often is a nice British lady, and we have named her Thomasina!
> 
> Barbara



Pay the 5 bucks and get John Cleese.  It's well worth it.

Other than th at, I use "Sylvia"--the one who sounds like a phone sex operator.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 26, 2008)

my biggest gift was having all of my family around. also got gift certi. for joanne's fabrics. a beautiful plant from my daughter, candles and soap. my oldest granddaugher got me a new teddy for my collection. also got this thing to put in micro and heat up to lay on sore spots such as my knees. lots of good food, laughter and the delight on my little great granddaughters face when she saw the trike i bought for her. priceless


----------



## deelady (Dec 26, 2008)

some how when you become a mother you no longer receive gifts from family and friends!!    lol oh well, I can relive my childhood through my daughter and what better gift can you ask for!!


----------



## yummymummy (Dec 26, 2008)

i got a brand new stove !!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 27, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i wonder if i can get james' voice on it.
> 
> "hey bucky, for good beef chow mein, turn right here!!!"


 
A Homer Simpson voice would be pretty funny

"Turn right...No! I mean left...DOH!"


----------



## letscook (Dec 27, 2008)

The stomach bug, tossed cookies all day  --


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 27, 2008)

Christmas cookies ?? uh, okay, not funny !


----------



## letscook (Dec 27, 2008)

they were probaby in there.
3 darling grandchildren went thru it and decided grama should not be left out.
The lil germ factories.  But gotta love them


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2008)

Awww. Hope you feel better soon letscook


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> A Homer Simpson voice would be pretty funny
> 
> "Turn right...No! I mean left...DOH!"


We used that one for awhile! One that I liked (but couldn't take for too long!) was a redneck that talked with a very, very slow, thick, hick voice.  It said things like, "In 400 yardsticks, turn right dummy!"

Barbara


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2008)

lmao Barbara that would be the one we used !


----------



## snack_pack85 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got 2 cook books, rachel rays big orange book, and a salad cookbook.
Stainless steal salad tongs. Stainless steal buffet set (with burners). 

A new dutch oven and a food processor duet. SO stoked!


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 27, 2008)

Three 8" X 2" ceramic bench sharpening stones (Spyderco 302's)


----------



## scoobagirl (Dec 27, 2008)

Christmas was kinda lean at our house (due to DH unemployment) but that was ok with us - we've always been the kind to just get something when we wanted it. And our kids didn't come home so there was no need, anyway!   

We got a bottle of wine and a Olive Garden gift card from our nephews, and DH got me a set of silicone grips (hotpad thingies), a new spoonrest, fresh new kitchen towels, and a pretty striped canvas apron. Since I'm just getting back into cooking after a long break, we're restocking the kitchen pantry too; spices and cooking sauces being at the top of the list. I've got a couple of cookbooks on my wishlist at Amazon and will be ordering those soon. 

DH got a new electric razor and hand-knitted socks. Also, some seasonal beers!


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 27, 2008)

a Nintendo DS Lite with one of those memory card things that lets you DL the games off the net, the new AC/DC album, and a Doctor Who annual


----------



## letscook (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes --i feel fine now only lasted 24 hrs, but plan on bringing in the new year very quiet.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 27, 2008)

buckytom said:


> a tom-tom gps, a n.j. devils fleece pullover, another zippered fleece, hand cranked (dynamo) flashlights, and a lot of chocolate.


I got my son a Tom-Tom for his birthday (which is today) and he is thrilled. He really likes all the women's voices and has been alternating between them. Which one have you settled on, BT? (I also ordered one for the hubby but it didn't arrive in time for Christmas.) Santa brought me a fabulous set of fuzzy, fleece sheets. I've never seen them before but they feel fabulous!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2008)

f-mom, i haven't even opened it yet. too busy at work, and making sure everyone else is happy. besides, i know the well worn path to my job.  
it sounds really cool, though. wimmen's voices, huh? is it programmable?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, man, BT! You gotta get outta the office more. Yep, you can select what type of voice you want directing you to your chosen destination. They have men's and women's voices with American (no Joisey, tho) or British accents and with different timbres. It's kinda fun because the sound is quite good and some of the voices are downright seductive. Play with it when you get a chance. (I would suggest that you read the manual but I know that would just make you laugh!)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2008)

what, no joisey?

no "hey, how you dooin'? if ya wanna get down the shore, chuck a left at rutt's hutt, and another left at exit 82 for sleaside..."

(only people from joisey will get that)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 27, 2008)

I know - it may be tough for you initially. Imagine our surprise when there wasn't one twang to be heard!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2008)

Actually, I'm sure you can find a "Joisey" voice!  You can go online and download voices.  You can even use your own voice.  Not sure I would want to hear my own voice telling me where to go!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 27, 2008)

The kids got me a money clip that says "#1 Dad" and they made a couple of cards for me as well. Pretty cool, but they forgot the money to go with the clip! LOL.


----------



## luvs (Dec 27, 2008)

Santa brought me a new leather coat, pink plaid rainboots, a player fer my Julia Chid II & Golden Girls season 6, a down alternative comforter/pillows, a printer, peppermint spray, nag champa, a wool coat, a phishtank, a shared gift of a new television, a cheese set, 2 giftcards, a cookbook, a calphalon 12" pan. other stuff. was a great Christmas.


----------



## luvs (Dec 27, 2008)

letscook said:


> The stomach bug, tossed cookies all day --


 
i was with a bug fer a few hours. smushed that bug before Christmas dinner was ready!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 27, 2008)

Santa in the forms of my children, grandchildren and Secret Santa made it possible for me to open quite a few gifts.  I already told you about my gift baskets but, last night, I opened the rest of my gifts with my brother at his house after his Christmas party/open house.

What I can remember right now are three cookbooks..._Baking with Julia, Culinary Artistry_ and _Roadfood Sandwiches._  I also received the DVD of _Polar Express_, which I love.  A Reba McEntire CD, _Reba Duets._  Another book, sewing, called _pretty little potholders_, which will result in lots of folks getting potholders for Christmas next year.

One set of grandchildren gave me a digital picture frame loaded with tons of their photos and room on the card for lots more.  Son, Aaron, and his wife gave me a pair of speakers for my new laptop.  Now I can really, really enjoy my Pandora music.

Secret Santa was very good to me with a package of dark chocolate pomegranate candies.  If I hadn't exercised some self-control I would've eaten the whole bag in one sitting.  In addition to the candies, Secret Santa gave me the cutest set of Christmas salt and pepper shakers.  I'm not sure how Santa knew Buck and I collected salt and pepper shakers.  We have several hundred sets.  There was also a beautiful ceramic tile with easel stand.  The tile says, "I believe in old friends and new shoes."  Perfect.  I'm a shoeaholic.  Buck gave me all sorts of shoe-related things over the years.  Shoe ornaments, nightshirts with shoes printed on it, shoe needlepoint pillows.....

The last gift my Secret Santa gave me was a custom-made necklace.  It's made out of Scrabble tiles and has my name spelled out.  It's detailed with blue cording and blue beads.  Blue is my favorite color.  Love it.  I've never had anything with my name or initials.

Thank you so much Secret Santa.  Now I know why Barbara L was/is looking for old Scrabble tiles.


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 27, 2008)

Just a Lump of Coal Again


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Not sure I would want to hear my own voice telling me where to go!
> 
> Barbara


 
lol, uh oh, i hope my wife doesn't find out that she can download her voice. 

reminds me of the old irish guy that was driving along a country road when his wife fell out of the car. a little farther up, the police stopped him. when he found out about his wife, he remarked "oh, thank god. i thought i'd finally gone deaf."


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, uh oh, i hope my wife doesn't find out that she can download her voice.
> 
> reminds me of the old irish guy that was driving along a country road when his wife fell out of the car. a little farther up, the police stopped him. when he found out about his wife, he remarked "oh, thank god. i thought i'd finally gone deaf."


Act 1, Scene 1.  James is driving through an unfamiliar city.  He turns on his Tom-Tom, newly programed with Barbara's voice.  He punches in his destination.  All seems to be going well.

Act 1, Scene 2.  Suddenly the Tom-Tom goes haywire.  It has gone silent.  Frustrated, James shakes the Tom-Tom, yelling, "What street am I supposed to take?!"  Barbara's voice, icy cold, says, "Well if you don't know, I'm certainly not going to tell you!"

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Actually, I'm sure you can find a "Joisey" voice! You can go online and download voices. You can even use your own voice. Not sure I would want to hear my own voice telling me where to go!
> 
> Barbara


 
rotflol!!! Yes, it is bad enough when other people tell me where to go.

Don't forget to tip your waiters! And for those reading, I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2008)

lol Barabra that sounds like me... only I'd say "Well you never listen to me anyway so figure it out on your own !".


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2008)

.... or just turn off when you thnik you know the way better ;o)
that's what I expect out Miss Becker to do (Becker Traffic Assist) one day

Santa brought us some more crockery and some more cutlery, lots of sweets and I think that's it...

DH and I stopped making christmas presents a few years ago.. we better invest in something bigger we need or we want to have, like a Saeco automatic espresso coffee machine, a new freezer, new sleeping room furniture or something like this... 
this year we need a new fridge/freezer-combination for the kitchen..

oh.. and I almost forgot the gift I gave me:
A Canon 50D ;o)


----------



## radhuni (Dec 28, 2008)

Santa brought me a set of table mats, a saffron facial soap, a bottle of pink nail polish a book on photoshop cs3.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

The DW bought me 6 custom racing jerseys like this, and Ellie Kreiger cookbook, a basket with different oils, vinegars, spices etc.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 29, 2008)

A set of Copper Pots.
A gas powered leaf blower.
New Office chair for home.
Jack Black Products.
Money.

Over All, Pretty Good.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

padams2359 said:


> A set of Copper Pots.
> A gas powered leaf blower.
> New Office chair for home.
> Jack Black Products.
> ...


Ooooh, copper pots and money! You must have been very good this year. But I have to ask, what are Jack Black products? I know who Jack Black is and I love him but I didn't know he had products.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry about that.  I guess it would be confusing.  It is a company out of Texas that makes hair, face and skin products for men.  It all works great.  The hand lotion is the best.  No greasy feel.  My brother in law turned me on to the stuff years ago.  You either have to get it online or on better dept. stores.  www.getjackblack.com  We gave my 12 year old some stuff a couple months back, and although like me, does not have a bad completion, his skin looks great, and he feels better about himself.


----------



## gadzooks (Dec 29, 2008)

I have no family to speak of, a sister four years my junior across the country. I did get a letter from her...lawyers. Signed it and sent it back. Mum's estate and all. I also got to spend Christmas Eve at St. Andrew's Episcopal Church, where I host the homeless shelter one night a week. Made sure a dozen and a half people got a hot dinner, a movie and a clean, safe, warm, dry place to sleep, who otherwise would not have. Christmas morning I got up early (5:00 am) and put the coffee on, lit the griddle on the range, and started grating spuds, chopping onion, frying sausage and breaking eggs. By six, when I woke my charges, they had a hot breakfast waiting for them. It was cold and rainy, so I let 'em stay past the regular time to turn out. They helped clean up after us, and stayed until the church's scheduled time for use of the hall. From Santa, however...nada. Guess I've been bad...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

padams2359 said:


> Sorry about that.  I guess it would be confusing.  It is a company out of Texas that makes hair, face and skin products for men.  It all works great.  The hand lotion is the best.  No greasy feel.  My brother in law turned me on to the stuff years ago.  You either have to get it online or on better dept. stores.  www.getjackblack.com  We gave my 12 year old some stuff a couple months back, and although like me, does not have a bad completion, his skin looks great, and he feels better about himself.


Thanks! That stuff looks amazing. I bookmarked the page and I think I may get some for my boys, too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> I have no family to speak of, a sister four years my junior across the country. I did get a letter from her...lawyers. Signed it and sent it back. Mum's estate and all. I also got to spend Christmas Eve at St. Andrew's Episcopal Church, where I host the homeless shelter one night a week. Made sure a dozen and a half people got a hot dinner, a movie and a clean, safe, warm, dry place to sleep, who otherwise would not have. Christmas morning I got up early (5:00 am) and put the coffee on, lit the griddle on the range, and started grating spuds, chopping onion, frying sausage and breaking eggs. By six, when I woke my charges, they had a hot breakfast waiting for them. It was cold and rainy, so I let 'em stay past the regular time to turn out. They helped clean up after us, and stayed until the church's scheduled time for use of the hall. From Santa, however...nada. Guess I've been bad...


Gadzooks, the reason Santa didn't stop by your place is because you _are_ Santa!!! I got a lump in my throat reading your post and picturing you taking care of our brothers and sisters while I slept warm in my bed. Thank you, my friend, for your service.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> The DW bought me 6 custom racing jerseys like this,.




why do you need six??


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2008)

Tortilla press, blanket for my bed, Nintendo DS Lite, earrings, _The Hunt for Red October_ DVD, and 2 books (_The Tale of Despereaux_ and _Dewey - The Small Town Library Cat Who Touched the World_), and a Barnes and Noble gift card.

But the best thing was that my family was able to get together on Christmas Day (it was snowing heavily off and on that day) and that we are all healthy and happy.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 29, 2008)

cara said:


> why do you need six??


 
They're all different colors.  Also, if the track is real muddy I'll change after practice and each race after that.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 29, 2008)

SierraCook said:


> Tortilla press, blanket for my bed, Nintendo DS Lite, earrings, _The Hunt for Red October_ DVD, and 2 books (*The Tale of Despereaux* and _Dewey - The Small Town Library Cat Who Touched the World_), and a Barnes and Noble gift card.
> 
> But the best thing was that my family was able to get together on Christmas Day (it was snowing heavily off and on that day) and that we are all healthy and happy.



Sierra, you'll love the book.  I read it quite a while ago and fell in love with the characters.  I'd love to see the movie.


----------

